# Advice on Reefing System



## phallo153 (May 4, 2007)

Looking for advice on best way to rig reefing points. I added a new full-batten, loose foot mainsail this past summer to my Pearson 27. The previous (original) sail was a closed foot, with one reefing point about 48" up from the foot, set up for single line reefing from the cockpit. It worked, but there was a lot of friction. The other problem with this system is that to release the outhaul, one had to go to the mast anyway.

Original system - I have first reef point rigged like this for now:


Due to a misunderstanding the reef point was put in at about 32" instead of 48", so I just had them add another point at around 64". I've temporarily rigged the first point with the single line system, but would like recommendations on how best to rig both points. I primarily single-hand, daysailing and overnighting. After searching through the forum on this topic, I'm thinking reef hooks at the tack, and two lines - one for each reef point - at the clew; the line would run from the boom up to the cringle, down to a cheek block on the boom, then forward to a cleat near the tack so I could reef either point at the mast.

New sail; first reef point visible, second reef point was added later above first batten:


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have some ideas from a setup I received from members here... need to have pictures to explain it all- I'll dig them up.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

That design is going to have a lot of extra unnecessary friction in it...making reefing the sail securely tough... also, depending on what line you're using, it's going to have a fair amount of stretch, making it hard to reef properly. Finally, it's gonna take a fairly long time for you to haul all of that line in to reef.

You'd be much better off with a two line reefing system, since you've basically got all the pieces you need for it except the second line.  Might need a few more foot blocks and line clutches.

A two-line reefing system is usually faster and gives you far more control over the shape of the reefed sail. It also sets the reefed sail up better. You can read about why this is HERE.


----------



## soulesailor (Nov 18, 2007)

phallo153 said:


> After searching through the forum on this topic, I'm thinking reef hooks at the tack, and two lines - one for each reef point - at the clew; the line would run from the boom up to the cringle, down to a cheek block on the boom, then forward to a cleat near the tack so I could reef either point at the mast.


This is exactly how I have the reefing system set up on my boat. It was the simplest system I could come up with and it works well. The only thing I am going to change for next season is my topping lift. Currently it goes from the boom to the masthead and down the mast to a cleat. I am going to run it from the masthead back to the stern quarter and through a block and cam. This will allow me to slack my mainsheet and pull up on my topping lift from the cockpit before I go to the mast to reef, saving me the situation of going to the mast with slack already in my mainsheet or making two trips.


----------



## phallo153 (May 4, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> That design is going to have a lot of extra unnecessary friction in it...making reefing the sail securely tough... also, depending on what line you're using, it's going to have a fair amount of stretch, making it hard to reef properly. Finally, it's gonna take a fairly long time for you to haul all of that line in to reef.
> 
> You'd be much better off with a two line reefing system, since you've basically got all the pieces you need for it except the second line.  Might need a few more foot blocks and line clutches.
> 
> A two-line reefing system is usually faster and gives you far more control over the shape of the reefed sail. It also sets the reefed sail up better. You can read about why this is HERE.


I could probably make a two-line work if I upped my Garhauer clutch assembly from three to four - will have to check if it is the same footprint because it is actually attached to a plate embedded in the cabin top (as opposed to through-bolted). I have an extra sheave on the footblock, and two mastblocks in place now for reefing so could probably rig one reef point aft with the two line system. As you can see by photo below, however, I don't have a lot of extra space to play with to add footblocks and clutches, so rigging both reef points with two-line system to the cockpit would be too much. Then of course there's still the issue with the outhaul, which is not run to the cockpit.


You're right about the single-line, it works but not very efficiently - whether reefing or shaking out. I could rig something like this fairly easily: http://www.stewartfam.net/arlyn/myreefing.jpg


----------



## catamount (Sep 8, 2002)

I have a single-line reefing system on my 34' boat. One key to reducing friction in the system is to use blocks on the sails rather than feeding the line through the cringle eyes.



















Antal makes some special "reef" blocks designed for just this application -- http://www.antal.it/Inglese/Bozzelli/Terzaroli.htm

Obviously, mine is a retrofit set-up.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

phallo,

What you describe is the system I have on my HR for all three reefs. It works great. With a solid rod-kicker (so I don't have to fuss with a topping lift) I can throw in a reef in less than a minute at the mast.


----------



## phallo153 (May 4, 2007)

SVAuspicious said:


> phallo,
> 
> What you describe is the system I have on my HR for all three reefs. It works great. With a solid rod-kicker (so I don't have to fuss with a topping lift) I can throw in a reef in less than a minute at the mast.


Most seem to be happiest with this setup, and I plan on adding a Garhauer rigid vang in the future.

Catamount, that would definitely make the single-line system easier.

Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

*If you're going to lead the reefing lines back... you really should lead all of the reefing lines back*... no sense in being able to stay in the cockpit to put in Reef #1, but have to go forward for Reef #2.... strikes me as being rather a dumb way to do it.


----------



## phallo153 (May 4, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> *If you're going to lead the reefing lines back... you really should lead all of the reefing lines back*... no sense in being able to stay in the cockpit to put in Reef #1, but have to go forward for Reef #2.... strikes me as being rather a dumb way to do it.


I agree, didn't mean to give impression that I'm going to do it both ways 

The only way I see to lead all reefing lines to the back is if each reef is on a single line (total of two lines), due to the limited clutch and line space. I really can't route any lines to port because of the hatch. In this case, Catamount's setup would probably be the way to go.

But I think in the end I will probably go with the two-line system for each reef, set at the mast.


----------



## jaschrumpf (Jun 22, 2002)

I've always been a bit confused with this aspect of setting up reefing lines: if you have a two-line system for the first reef, how do you handle the second reef? Is it an application of a reef hook system, like a cunningham?


----------



## Plumper (Nov 21, 2007)

I have single line reef with a reef hook for my first reef and double line all led aft for the second. I don't have a problem going to the mast for the first reef at 18 knots or so but at 25 I like to stay in the cockpit. I set it up that way because I didn't want any more holes in the deck for clutches. Works for me.

Gaz


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

For the second reef, you need two more lines... that's why it is a two-line system. Each reef point has a reefing tack and reefing clew line...



jaschrumpf said:


> I've always been a bit confused with this aspect of setting up reefing lines: if you have a two-line system for the first reef, how do you handle the second reef? Is it an application of a reef hook system, like a cunningham?


Gaz-

Your setup isn't all that uncommon, but most people I know would prefer to have both led aft to the cockpit.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

The off the shelf system sold by Harken is similar to what Catamount describes.


----------



## Plumper (Nov 21, 2007)

Sailingdog, I would prefer that as well but it seems a bit silly considering I have hank on jibs (cutter rig). I have to go forward to change/reef the jib anyway at about 18 or 20 knots. Leaving the cockpit in my boat is pretty comfortable because I have 6-8 inch bulwarks and lots of handholds along the pilothouse. It is not quite as exposed feeling as a trunk cabin boat. That being said, a couple furlers and having the first reef led aft as ell would be a more comfortable setup for reefing.

Gaz


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You could always use a downhaul and bag the jib/genoa, rather than reefing it, and leave the staysail up.


----------



## Plumper (Nov 21, 2007)

I was sailing in some very big seas and strong winds a couple years ago on a different boat and the genoa, that was lashed on deck, filled with a deck sweeping wave and took out all the lee stantions as the sail broke its lashings and went over the side. I won't leave the sails on deck in bad weather anymore. On my current boat, I have never been out when it was windy enough to be down to just the staysail although that is the plan should the day ever arrive. As I mostly coastal cruise, I normally don't have the staysail stay set up. Makes tacking easier. 

Gaz


----------

